

Show HN: Delightful.com - Date Concierge For Two - Brushfire
https://www.delightful.com

======
Brushfire
HN -> We've been working on building Delightful out for the past few weeks,
and we'd love your feedback, thoughts, or criticism. Our goal is to build a
platform for interesting date ideas and offer a concierge service that will
help you plan all the details!

------
kin
This sounds really awesome. It looks like every couple will be interacting w/
an actual concierge so I imagine scaling will be a challenge?

~~~
Brushfire
Kin,

I think scaling will be something we have to deal with, but we have some good
ideas for the product and team to deal with moderate scale. Will be good
problems to have! :)

Brian

